# Maggots in cage



## Raskulljackson (Jun 14, 2017)

I just went to clean out my hedgehogs cage and there were small maggots at the bottom of the cage... we've only had her for like two weeks and have been keeping the cage clean. I got rid of them all and were going to bathe the hedgehog, but is there anything else we should do or look for? Our hedgehog seems fine, although one of his quills fell off earlier when my husband was handling him. Should we be concerned?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's normal for hedgehogs to lose a few quills a day even as adults or during non-quilling times.

Make absolutely certain there are none on the hedgehog, just in case. Check carefully around genitals, on feet (due to poopy feet), and eyes/mouth/ears. Those are the most vulnerable places. If they seemed to be attracted to the cage due to mess, I would bump up cleaning another time or two a week to help. You could also help protect the cage from flies & other insects by using window screening & securing it over the cage with zipties so they can't get in as easily.


----------

